# Looking to Rehome a shy single boy - Seattle Area WA



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

It hurts me to say that I am looking to rehome my boy, Dr. Jekyll.  He was born Dec. 28th, 2014 - He is a blue Dumbo Rex Berkshire. His brother Mr. Hyde recently and unexpectedly passed away. I would like to home him with someone who has the intention of introducing him to a bigger rat family. He is very shy, doesn't care for being handled but has been that way from day one, no matter how much time spent with him...his brother on the other hand was a huge love. I never understood his temperament as it as all my rats have been very affectionate! I can tell he is very sad about his brother and as much as I would love to introduce him to a new boy myself I dont have the space for a second cage or even room for quarantine purposes since I live in an extremely small studio. Please, if you or anyone can you know can give my baby a loving home I would greatly appreciate it as i'm sure he would as well. I

You can reach me at [email protected]


----------

